# Consigli per acquistare loop station?



## de sica (31 Gennaio 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, apro questo topic perché sono interessato a comprare una loop station. Suonando la chitarra e cantando mi sono accorto che, per fare un ulteriore salto di qualità, una loop station mi farebbe molto comodo. La loop station è un accessorio, di solito a pedali, che permette di registrare un suono e di mandarlo in loop, mentre si suona o si canta. Per intenderci quello che fa Ed sheeran praticamente 
Quindi se c'è qualche musicista qui sul foro che mastica di queste cose, mi sarebbero utili consigli sull'acquisto, dato che il prezzo non è bassissimo 

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu specialmente


----------



## alcyppa (31 Gennaio 2017)

Chitarra acustica? Ed in caso come ti amplifichi?
Budget?

Comunque ce ne sono svariate in base agli usi ed al grado di complessità o semplicità/comodità d'uso che uno vuole avere.

Intanto datti un'occhiata alla serie RC della Boss (RC-30 se ti serve fare loop anche col microfono) o per esempio i vari Ditto Looper della TC-Electronics (facilissimi da usare).


----------



## de sica (1 Febbraio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Chitarra acustica? Ed in caso come ti amplifichi?
> Budget?
> 
> Comunque ce ne sono svariate in base agli usi ed al grado di complessità o semplicità/comodità d'uso che uno vuole avere.
> ...



Si ho una chitarra acustica non amplificata, quindi uso un pick up. Ho un piccolo amplificatore dove mi attacco e suono. Comunque registrare anche la voce mi potrebbe fare comodo, e il budget diciamo lo regolo in base al prodotto. Voglio dire che spenderei anche 400 euro eventualmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, apro questo topic perché sono interessato a comprare una loop station. Suonando la chitarra e cantando mi sono accorto che, per fare un ulteriore salto di qualità, una loop station mi farebbe molto comodo. La loop station è un accessorio, di solito a pedali, che permette di registrare un suono e di mandarlo in loop, mentre si suona o si canta. Per intenderci quello che fa Ed sheeran praticamente
> Quindi se c'è qualche musicista qui sul foro che mastica di queste cose, mi sarebbero utili consigli sull'acquisto, dato che il prezzo non è bassissimo
> 
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu specialmente



Guarda io non la uso ma in studio ne ho provate parecchie dai miei strumentisti è quella che mi era piaciuta di più è la BOSS 505 se non erro.. costerà una fucilata ma era veramente buona e molto figosa da vedere .

Ci ho pure inciso un paio di demo dopo un po' di pratica.


----------



## fedemade (18 Febbraio 2017)

*loop station*

Io ne sto vendendo una, scrivimi a questa mail: [email protected]


----------

